# What Would Happen if a Ghost Fell in Love with a Human?



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

be realistic


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Theyd spy on them in the shower


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

They would make clay pots together. :stu


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm a ghost that has fallen in love with a human. It just doesn't work.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Well.... I don't believe in ghosts :b


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Foreveraghost


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

this thread reminds me of that ghostbusters scene...


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Just make sure you guys never break up.

http://naturalplane.blogspot.com/2009/07/wedding-day-ghost-photo.html


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Twelve Keyz said:


> this thread reminds me of that ghostbusters scene...


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Ghosts aren't real. So it won't happen. To be realistic.

...but I guess that's not the answer you want. /end buzzkill


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Is this ghost... in the shell? :sus


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Ghosts are definitely real.

But usually, they don't show themselves, so I don't know how this could possibly affect someone.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Dra-maaaa.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

shyvr6 said:


> They would make clay pots together. :stu


Hahaha


----------



## OutOfControlPanel (Jul 14, 2012)

shyvr6 said:


> They would make clay pots together. :stu


Dammit, you beat me to it. :b


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

you get a movie called the ghost and mrs. muir, from 1936 or so i believe.


----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)

Not sure what would happen, but the guy better get his kleenex boxes ready, because he's not getting any from her.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

If a ghost falls in love with a human, everyone would think the human is crazy because it would look like they're talking to themselves.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

it would be a haunting love story.. full of mystery and lore.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

A beautiful love story. Longing for something he couldn't have, looking at her while she sleeps. Waiting for her until she joins him in the realm of darkness...

I'm a hopeless romantic


----------



## 20l9 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

The rules of being a ghost must be established first.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

That would be my favourite dad for the babies birth!!! No pain, just a little whistle of the wind :b


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Essy90 said:


> If a ghost falls in love with a human, everyone would think the human is crazy because it would look like they're talking to themselves.


Then we all could have a ghost partners because nobody would know if that is true or not. Except G... Gh... Ghosts.....


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Nothing. :stu


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

It wish that happens with ME soon!


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

well it depends on how the writer will write their love story, because ghost don't exist


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

I think the ghost would float inside the human, and the human would in a fit of passion whisper "_stay inside me forever_"


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

I went out woth a ghost once he kept lying and i could see right through him


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

There's a good ecchi manga about that happening, Itoshi no Kana by Tanaka Yutaka.


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

It would be immensely romantic, yet unbearably impractical. 

So not really much different than regular relationships.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

It will feels like online crush or relationship, with less barrier. 

edit:


VickieKitties said:


> There's a good ecchi manga about that happening, Itoshi no Kana by Tanaka Yutaka.


I've read that^^. He's lucky, Kana's very cute.


----------



## Anesthetize (Sep 1, 2012)

If a ghost fell in love with me, I'd probably wonder if I was committing necrophilia or not :blank


----------

